# Best ammo for my bands?



## dippa (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm still fairly new to the slingshot world so I hope I'm asking the correct question/s 

I'm currently using theraband gold doubled up and tapered from 20mm to 15mm with 12.7mm (1/2 inch) steel balls on my HTS, Is this a good setup ?

Is it best to measure my slingshot draw length also ?

I'm hoping to become more accurate for hunting rabbit and squirrel, would I be best to change my ammo to lead for this ?

Many Thanks


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

I think to hunt rabbit and squirrell, that setup is good enough.
Yes, to maximize the performance it is best to measure you draw and cut the bands around 1:4,5 or 1:5 ratio then add 1 inch for pouch and frame tie.
You don't need to change to lead ammo, but you can do it. I never use lead ammo, so I'm not sure but maybe you need more rubber than double 20-15.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

The set up you have should take down small game.. I've been using doubled 15mill straights with 45 cal lead for tree rats ... been working fine if you cracking em in the cranium. .


----------



## dippa (Mar 13, 2016)

Good to hear and thanks for the replies  I just need to get my aiming to perfection then!


----------

